# Control remoto para aplicaciones hogareñas



## guillers (Jun 1, 2014)

hola
 Esto es acerca de un control remoto para aplicaciones  hogareñas  que no logré hacerlo funcionar o asi creo yo...
Es un Control remoto para aplicaciones hogareñas con el HCF4017BE
ya lo construí pero la luz verde se enciende pero
no logro apagarlo  con cualquier control remoto
el circuito es el de la foto y la direccion web es esta: 
http://electronica.fullblog.com.ar/control-remoto-para-aplicaciones-hogarenas.html


----------



## guillers (Jun 2, 2014)

hola 
veo que hubo 59 visitas 
y ninguna respuesta
seguramente es que mi  pregunta  no tiene ninguna pregunta en concreto 
Aunque si alguien me podria adelantar si este circuito es uno que funciona 
algo es algo


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 2, 2014)

No puedo subir mis comentarios

Espero que el archivo que subi resuelva tus dudas


----------



## guillers (Jun 2, 2014)

sgarciar 
gracias miraré el archivo



sgarciar 
gracias miraré el archiv
sgarciar 
la verdad es que no me doy cuenta de lo que tendria que hacer para solucionar el problema 
decime que tengo que hacer

el .pdf del MC1417B lo habia descargado ya hace varios dias
 Con el he podido armar el circuito


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 2, 2014)

@guillers ese circuito que planteas esta incompleto, mira este y te darás cuenta que te falta, que es el diodo Zener, he echo ese mismo con un 555 y funciona muy bien eso si para 38KHz, con tu control de la TV va bien, pero también lo puedes realizar el emisor con un TIL38.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

> Aunque si alguien me podria adelantar si este circuito es uno que funciona



yo fui uno de esos 59 que entraron y no opinaron, en realidad ese circuito podria funcionar , pero hay muchas cosas que no se como lo estas haciendo, como por ejemplo los controles que usas tienen un pulso lo suficientemente largo como para que active el reloj del cd4017, o por el contrario el control no tendra dos pulsos que active y desactive y pareciera que no funciona?

en fin con un osciloscopio seria muy sencillo ver que esta pasando. pero supongo no tienes o si?


----------



## guillers (Jun 2, 2014)

yetrox
 gracias 
pero... decis que esta incompleto
que raro hay gente que lo armo y le funcionó
¿fuistes a ese pagina del proyecto hogareño que escribí en mi primer mensaje para que lo miraran?

no papirrin 
no tengo ese osciloscopio

estan caras las cositas en las provincias ultimamente 
fijate que el receptor costó 30 pesos
papirrin ¿de que controles hablas? ¿del control remoto? 
si 
 Trato de encender y apagar apagar a este  circuito con 3 controles remotos que tengo de lejos y cerca del circuito y no pasa nada


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

Yo me inclino por que revises que este todo bien conectado, y pruebes con varios controles remotos de diferentes marcas.

lo del zener no es indispensable si ya estas alimentando con 5v

el receptor y emisor que tienes son iguales de 38KHz?


----------



## guillers (Jun 2, 2014)

hola papirrin 
el receptor y emisor que tienes son iguales de 38KHz? 

¿es mi receptor de 38 KHz?
¿adonde esta escrito para que yo pueda saberlo ? 
¿y en el  emisor? ¿el emisor seria el control remoto ?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

> ¿el emisor seria el control remoto ?


si



> ¿adonde esta escrito para que yo pueda saberlo ?



ve si no tiene alguna nomenclatura por ahi, normalmente son de 38KHz pero puedes tener mala suerte y no serlo.


----------



## guillers (Jun 2, 2014)

papirrin 
tengo un control remoto de marca ONE FOR ALL 
 que seguro tendria que andar bien con este control remoto tambien 
en cuando tengo tiempo hoy o mañana  revisaré el circuito 
Quizas sea eso , algo mal conectado


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

mira un control remoto manda un tren de pulsos asi mas o menos:





yo supongo que el capacitor C2, es como un filtro pasa bajos, podrias jugar con ese valor tambien incrmentandolo de valor.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 2, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> yetrox
> gracias
> pero... decis que esta incompleto
> que raro hay gente que lo armo y le funcionó
> ...


 
@guillers Te lo decía porque le falta el Zener muy fundamental para el TSOP1738, fíjate en este circuito muy similar al tuyo, abajo dejo la imagen esta mas que completo, como todo circuito encontrado en la internet necesita su calibración, puede que para los que les funciono a la primera saben calibrar el proyecto con un TSOP1738 de 38Khz, pruébalo con el Infrarrojo TIL38 y nos comentas, también trata de que al sensor no le de luz de día o que haya lámparas Fluorescentes cercanas, por esta misma razón el circuito no da la talla, para realizarlo mejor hay que usar un operacional, este si permite usarlo a plena luz del día, trata de ponerle sombra o filtro como los cristales polarizados que tienen los electrodomésticos en el frontal.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

¿y si revizamos por etapas?

prueba esta parte del circuito, cuando juntes  y separes los cables debe ir conmutando encendido/apagado



si no conmuta algo anda mal con esa seccion XD



Despues Prueba esta parte asi:


y comenta que hace,ahi es donde es dificil saber si hace lo que debe pero  segun yo deberia verse un solo pulso.


----------



## guillers (Jun 2, 2014)

Estaba  comiendo 
La segunda prueba que me decís papirrin 
me estas pidiendo que retire el integrado IC4017
Deberia desarmar todo
Voy a hacer la primera prueba



Yetrox:
hola 

¿de adonde saco el Infrarrojo TIL38?
¿yo te dije que lo tenía?
tengo uno que es de la sintonizadora de tv   ENLTV Encore 5.3
otro que es ONE FORALL


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

> Deberia desarmar todo



pues no lo desarmes todo solo separa ambas etapas. 

al segundo esquema le pones un led como lo puse para que  (si es posible) ver un pulso en el led

por otro lado en el ultimo esquema que puso yetrox, el primer 555 segun yo sirve para "juntar" todos los pulsos que manda el control remoto y solo enviarle un pulso al cd4017,ese esquema se me hace mas proligo.


----------



## guillers (Jun 2, 2014)

papirrin 
mira lo que dice Yetrox
dice que que estos circuitos en internet necesitan calibracion 
¿como supieron calibrarlos los que lo hicieron con es esquema de esa pagina?
yo creo que la mayoria de a los que le funcionó, ni saben lo que quiere
decir la palabra calibrar 
Yo creo que hice en preguntarles a uds 
y veo que seguramente el error estaría en el armado que he hecho 
luego lo revisaré bien ,aunque ya es casi medianoche y


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

> ¿como supieron calibrarlos los que lo hicieron con es esquema de esa pagina?



que yo sepa no se calibran, el zener esta porque usa 9v el circuito, y el demodulador IR funciona a 5v y necesita un voltaje regulado (a 5v) el capacitor de 4.7uF o 100uF es para filtrar. ese si lo lleva y es propuesto por el fabricante.


----------



## guillers (Jun 2, 2014)

claro papirrin 
pero ,habria que decircelo a Yetrox 
ojala lea estos parrafos,para que diga lo que piensa


----------



## analogico (Jun 2, 2014)

el sensor ir no necesita calibracion y son casi todos iguales
asi que casi cualquier sensor de cualquier aparato sirve
solo tienes que identificar las patas

asi que te recomiendo este circuito que sirve para probar el sensor y probar el control




http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-cr.htm


ahora para hacer un contro simple
de enciende apaga

la salida pulsante del sensor se aplana con un capacitor
y luego se necesita un circuito tipo flip flop
que controle un rele
con un pulso se apage y con un pulso se encienda
como este que encontre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aca http://homemadecircuitsandschematic...3/transistor-bistable-flip-flop-circuits.html
bueno esa es mi idea
por supuesto es mas facil decirla que hacerla

eso si que seria  mas sencillo que esos circuitos


de hecho es la misma idea  del circuito del post 1 solo que con transistores


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

analogico
es bastante logico lo que decis 
pero decis que tu idea es igual al del post 1 solo que  el tuyo tiene transistores ,pero el del post 1 tambien tiene 2 transistores

 analogico
Fui a la pagina que decis 
es una maravilla 
pero me quedo un poco como un pescado nadando en la nieve
¿esa idea tuya en tu dibujo se apaga y se enciende con cualquier control remoto?
No ví que lleve ningun sensor


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> ¿esa idea tuya en tu dibujo se apaga y se enciende con cualquier control remoto?
> No ví que lleve ningun sensor



no... a ese circuito hay que ponerle el sensor, ese solo es un flip-flop con componentes discretos, seria para reemplazar el 4017, tambien podrias reemplazarlo con un integrado flip-flop como el 4013

en el circuito que pusiste el 4017 esta simulando un flip-flop.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

hola papirrin 
no me queda bien claro que tiene de mejor el flip flop 
al dibujo inicial del post 1 ya que ahí no hay ningun flip flop 
¿no es asi?
hay algo en relay que coloque en mi circuito que tampoco me quedó claro
este relay de 5V tiene 8 patitas  
o sea 2 tiras verticales de 4 patitas cada una
en cada tira hay continuidad en las 2 patitas del medio
yo he usado en el circuito una tira solamente , suponiendo queeste es un relay doble


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> la salida pulsante del sensor se aplana con un capacitor



cuando el dice que en la salida se pone un capacitor para "aplanar" la señal del sensor, es lo mismo que te digo que aumentes un poco el valor del C2 o C1
Ver el archivo adjunto 111543



> no me queda bien claro que tiene de mejor el flip flop
> al dibujo inicial del post 1 ya que ahí no hay ningun flip flop
> ¿no es asi?


no tiene nada de mejor o peor, te repito en el circuito que pusiste usaron un 4017 como un flip-flop,
lo que hace un flip-flop es conmutar entre encendido y apagado .



> hay algo en relay que coloque en mi circuito que tampoco me quedó claro
> este relay de 5V tiene 8 patitas
> o sea 2 tiras verticales de 4 patitas cada una
> en cada tira hay continuidad en las 2 patitas del medio
> yo he usado en el circuito una tira solamente , suponiendo queeste es un relay doble



debe ser un relay de dos polos dos tiros, buscalo como relay DPDT y ve su configuracion


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

papirrin 
entiendo
 el flip flop es el sensor de 3 patitas 
es lo mas caro del circuito (30 pesos) todo lo demas fue 20 pesos



papirrin 
me parece quees aqui que me equivoqué 
¿no te seria dificil decirme como debo conectar el diodo que va este relay, y las otras 2 pines  ?
Este es el relay :


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> el flip flop es el sensor de 3 patitas



NOOOO... el sensor de tres patitas es un demodulador de IR, lo que hace ese Sensor es recibir una señal infraroja con una portadora de 38Khz (generalmente) y hacerla pulsos que en tu circuito sirve como parte receptora y es esta:

Ver el archivo adjunto 111543

la otra etapa es un flip-flop que se puede hacer de muchas maneras y en tu circuito es esta:

Ver el archivo adjunto 111542
con todo y la etapa de potencia que es el rele y Q2


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

ah 
era al reves papirrin 
ese ICI  que tengo es bien economico 
espero tu respuesta a mi ultima pregunta 
creo que alli tengo el problema


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

se conecta asi:

Pd. en el dibujo puse los numeros 1,2,3,4,y 8 no es necesario conectar 5,6,7


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> claro papirrin
> pero ,habria que decircelo a Yetrox
> ojala lea estos parrafos,para que diga lo que piensa


 


@guillers cuando me refiero a que muchos circuitos que se encuentran en la internet necesitan calibración, es porque así pasa con la gran mayoría a los que uno encuentra, sea que tengas resistencias de un valor muy alto o muy bajo valor, condensadores mal puestos, IC mal conectados en fin, a ello le llamo calibración hacer que un circuito funcione muy bien, en cuanto al circuito cuando digo que necesita calibración, no me refiero al TSOP1738 ese es fijo a 38KHz, la calibración se realiza en la salida de disparo por ello te pase un circuito mas completo, si dices que las personas que lo armaron y les funciono no sabían ni que es la palabra calibración, si fueses de ese tipo de personas creo que no estarías consultando porque no te funciona el circuito, por ello lo primero que hay que comprobar es que el TSOP1738 este enviando señal, para convertirla en un pulso de cierta longitud, para activar la etapa de salida que es lo mas importante, el problema radica es en como aplicar la señal recibida por el sensor, he realizado muchos circuitos de este tipo.

En cuanto al TIL38 es un infrarrojo que en la gran mayoría de controlares remoto se encuentra en los Sony, Panasonic y otras marcas son los transparentes, otros traer el infrarrojo azulado, rosado y finalmente negro, por ello trataba de brindarte alguna colaboración, pero si ves que no tengo conocimiento al respecto, lo único que te puedo decir es mucha suerte en el armado


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

El 1 y el  8 van a los diodos
 ¿no es asi?
pero al 3  ,  2  y  4 irían las 2 entradas del circuito ,pero yo tengo solo 2 cables en mi circuito
¿en que numero van cada uno de esos 2 cables?



yetrox 
no 
simplemente yo daba una opinion ,porque sospecho que mi problema viene de otro lado ,de la mala instalacion del relay 
los que hicieron ese circuitos y luego comentaron son todos novatos tambien , asi me dio la impresion a mi, pero eso sospechaba que algo armé mal yo



ahora papirrin me guia a como conectar correctamente este relay


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> El 1 y el 8 van a los diodos
> ¿no es asi?



si 1y8 es la bobina o coil, que se representan con un dibujito que parecen montañitas.

3,2,4 no se conectan en el circuito ahi se conecta lo que vayas a encender como una lampara, television etc, por ejemplo el comun pin 2, lo pones en un polo del enchufe de tu red electrica y el NO1(normalmente abierto) lo pones en un polo de una lampara, en resumen ese el switch.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

creo haberlo entendido 
al COM 1  que es el pin 2 del relay va el neutro del circuito 
y al pin  3 o al 4 del relay va el positivo del circuito 
¿es asi?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> creo haberlo entendido
> al COM 1 que es el pin 2 del relay va el neutro del circuito
> y al pin 3 o al 4 del relay va el positivo del circuito
> ¿es asi?



Noooo, asi haces un corto...

mira esta imagen, solo se usa un polo y generalmente el vivo (positivo o fase) es el que se corta






pero si queres 2,3y 4 no los conectes a nada, esos no afectan a tu circuito. esos los conectas ya que funcione el circuito


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

hola papirrin 
hola yetrox

tenia el relay conectado  totalmente   de una manera distinta a como deveria haber ido 
ahora ya lo rearmé y voy a probarlo y les cuento
gracias papirrin por tu dato del relay



yetrox 
¿esa calibracion que comentabas es lo que dice papirrin de simplemente ponerle condensadores mas grandes?
¿es asi?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

@guillers pues navegando encontré el circuito digamos mejor presentado, y lo que veo es que este no lleva el condensador C3, de resto lo veo bien, el Relay debe ser 5V de cuantos voltios es tu Relay?






En mi caso lo calibraría cambiando la R de 220k por una de 100k, le pondría una R de 4.7k entre el Out pin 3 del TSOP y la base del BC558 para quitar el C1 de 100uF, asegúrate que lo tengas bien conectado, también cambiaria la R de 47 a 100, y aumentaría la R de 1K a 2k, bueno eso es hacer una calibración y como se logra simulando el circuito.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

hola papirrin 
mirá lo que hice 





como verás este circuito tiene las 2 salidas del relay y las 2 salidas para la alimentacion 
Cuando conecto las 2 cosas cables (+) y (-)correspondientemente ya sea el relay a la entrada de alimentacion del circuito del amplificador y los 2 cables de la alimentacion del circuito del control remoto juntas a los 5V de continua que entrega un trafo rectificado que uso actualmente para el circuto del amplificador 
"""nada se enciende"" ,y ya tampoco se enciende el amplificador 
pero al sacar estos 4 cables del circuito del control remoto
el circuto del amplificador vuelve a funcionar 




yetrox 
lee lo que hice y contaba en el mensaje anterior
decime tu opinion 
lo que pasa yetrox es que empeze con estos componentes y no los quiero derrochar hasta tratar de solucionar el  problemita que me estan dando


yetrox
 es de 5V el relay 



hay algo con el relay que entiendo 
¿la salida del relay adonde va ?
¿no va acaso a la entrada del circuito del amplificador
 con los 5V que recibe este?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> como verás este circuito tiene las 2 salidas del relay y las 2 salidas para la alimentacion



a ver vamos de regreso, ese es un reed relay de 5v, con el numero que tiene arriba busca en internet su configuracion, me parece que esos son de un polo un tiro SPST, tambien son de ocho patas pero unas estan interconectadas, si quieres dime cual es su numero para tambien buscarlo.  y ojo que esos son para cargas pequeñas. ¿que quieres encender con eso?

aunque si lo quitas el reed relay  deberian encender los leds rojo o verde cuando haces el cambio.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

papurrin 
claro estaba haciendo corto 
entiendo 
el relay es como un switcher 
aqui yetrox me enseña una buena calibracion 
como verán poco a poco va saliendo el aguijon de la avispa



papurrin hola 

GS R ELAY
HJR 1-2C D-05V



hola papurrin 
 ¿que quieres encender con eso?
ji ji 
quiero apagar y encender un circuito de un amplificador TDA 2282 alimentado con 5V con corriente  continua


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

Pues el rele se ve muy "chaparro", pero al parecer es un DPDT y si se conecta como te dije antes.

de la "calibracion" de yetrox yo no haria esto que el dice:



> entre el Out pin 3 del TSOP y la base del BC558 para quitar el C1 de 100uF,


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

mmm ¿como me dijistes en tu ultimo mensaje? 
¿y la alimentacion adonde se conecta? 
segun un informe que recien leo de fogonazo de un relay pero de 12V 
 la alimentacion va al 1 y al  16  
pero que aquí serian el 1 y el 8  que vos me dijistes que los conecte el diodo IN4007
aclarame adonde va la alimentacion al relay


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

@papirrin eso depende de como deseas realizar el circuito, lo dije correctamente "le pondría una R de 4.7k entre el Out pin 3 del TSOP y la base del BC558 para quitar el C1 de 100uF", se puede realizar  desde la manera mas simple, que seria con un 555, con operacional, en este caso un CD4017 o mas compleja, hay diversas maneras de como conectar un TSOP1738 una de ellas la que menciono, aquí dejo el diagrama por si hay alguna duda de su conexionado.







Por cierto dejo la web que es un Blog donde encontré el circuito de la figura anterior, http://kevinchanjoseproject.blogspot.com/2012_09_01_archive.html, con su respectivo PCB tanto del Transmisor y Receptor, por lo que veo el problema radica en el Relay, deberías revisar muy bien su conexionado o a la final cambiarlo por uno de mas carga.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> segun un informe que recien leo de fogonazo de un relay pero de 12V
> la alimentacion va al 1 y al 16
> pero que aquí serian el 1 y el 8 que vos me dijistes que los conecte el diodo IN4007
> aclarame adonde va la alimentacion al relay



yo tambien vi ese post de fogonazo, y si es 1-16 pero yo te di 1y 8 porque me base en la figura que tu me diste.

mas facil, toma el multimetro y en modo de me medir resitencia mide el pin 1y 8 (1-16) y te debe dar una resistencia de unos cuantos ohms, como de 30 Ohms a 100 Ohms

deja armar un demodulador en el protoboar y te paso como se ve en el osciloscopio y como hice la prueba para que lo hagas similar o igual. nada mas dame un par de minutos


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

papurrin
 ¿entonces lo que me decis es que conectando el diodo IN4007 al 1 y al 8 ya está todo listo?

ok papurrin gracias

si 
 entre  el 1 y el 8 
hay eso que vos decis


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 3, 2014)

Generar una señal pulsante infrarroja de 30 a 60KHz no representa una gran complicación, la problemática, como suele suceder la mayoría de las veces, estriba en el desarrollo de la etapa que se encargará de recibir e identificar esta frecuencia.

El problema en tu circuito, como te explique en el archivo que envié, es que recibe un tren de pulsos que hacen que tu circuito responda tan rápido que tú ni cuenta te das en que momento enciende y apaga el revelador.

La solución es debes hacer un circuito que cuando reciba el primer tren de pulsos cuando oprimes cualquier tecla de tu control remoto lo conviertas en un solo pulso, esto lo puedes hacer con un 555.

Ve el siguiente archivo, está muy sencillo y te explico como funciona, si tienes alguna duda seguimos en contacto.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

Lo que no entiendo es si puedo poner el fase del relay juntamente con los cables  +5V y el del GND de este circuito 
para poder alimentar las 2 cosas al mismo tiempo ¿entendes?



sgarciar 
todavia no sabemos cual es mi problema para desechar este proyecto 
Pareceria que es el cableado del relay 
estoy en eso ahora


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

A ver la idea del 555 funciona pero es inecesaria:
aqui la prueba de que ese circuito del post #1 tiene que funcionar.





la prueba la hice con este esquema:



de echo el capacitor creo que es de 100uF puede ser que sea muy grande.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

papurrin 
el video es privado no lo puedo reproducir
papurrin hacelo reproducible tu video


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> papurrin
> el video es privado no lo puedo reproducir



 creo que ya lo cambie a publico


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

Si papurrin  
pero no me decis
Lo que no entiendo 
y es si puedo poner los 2 cables del fase del relay juntamente con los cables +5V y el del GND de este circuito
para poder alimentar las 2 cosas al mismo tiempo ¿entendes?
¿se puede hacer eso?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> y es si puedo poner los 2 cables del fase del relay juntamente con los cables +5V y el del GND de este circuito
> para poder alimentar las 2 cosas al mismo tiempo ¿entendes?
> ¿se puede hacer eso?


la verdad no entiendo a que le llamas fase?

lo que si te puedo decir es que NUNCA puedes juntar 5V con GND porque haces corto, quita el relay por el momento, y prueba el resto del circuito no?


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

papurrin 
ahora  te explico lo que le llamo la fase



en el circuito del post 1 
¿del pin 2 y 3  salen 2 cables al circuito del amplificador no es asi?
esos 2 cables , no son estos 2 cables los quese conectan y desconectan con el realy? 
¿adonde van estos 2 cables  ?
¿no van a la entrada de alimentacion del amplificador TDA2822 de 5V ? corriente continua ?



papurrin
 y como vos me decias que se usaba el fase en el 2 y el 3 del relay
pesaba contectar estos 2 cables al fase de entrada del circuito del amplificador 
¿entendes lo que digo?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

creo que ya entendi XD

yo dije que fase porque supuse que ibas a conectar algo de corriente alterna pero ya explicaste que no, que va a ser un amplificador de DC

entonces en el com1 pin2 conectas el positivo 5V y en el pin 4 del rele pones un cable a la alimentacion del amplificador, el GND del amplificador no es necesario que lo juntes con el GND del circuito pero si quieres juntarlo lo juntas si es la misma fuente.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

eso era lo que te venia preguntado papurrin 
claro es la misma fuente que quiero utilizar
 para el amplificador y para este circuito del control remoto
en realidad es un trafo rectificado a 5V



papurrin 
¿estas todavia aqui?
si del pin2 del relay se conecta a los 5V 
la salida +5V del circuito del control remoto ¿tambien debe ir a los mismos
+5V que va el pin 2 ?
¿es asi?


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

bueno papurrin mientras esperaba tu respuesta 
lo coloqué como te describí arriba
 Ahora se enciende la luz verde y tanmbien el amplificador,pero...
no puedo apagar en el amplificador con los controles remotos que tengo



si el 1 y el 16 desde fogonazo son la entrada de la alimentacion 
desde aca es el 1 y el 8 
y yo ahí le conecté las 2 patas del diodo IN4007



El power coil es el 1 y 16 
o el 1 y 8 
¿no habria que concetar los 5V allí?



esta todo tan mal explicado que yo no se todavia si el pin 1 esta a la izquierda del relay o a la derecha 
segun esta foto del datasheet de estos relay 
¿el pin 1 aquí como está mirado?  ¿desde la cubierta superior del relay o con los pines mirando hacia arriba?





mirá papurrin
¿acaso los +5V no van al pin 1 u 8 

¿y los contactos al COM 1 y  COM2?


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 3, 2014)

Guillers: ya te explique cómo funciona tu circuito pero creo que no me entiendes.
Mira te lo explico de otra manera. El circuito CD 4017 es un contador de pulso, cuenta diez pulsos, partimos que todas sus salidas están en ceros menos Q0 que está en 1 (encendida o en +5V), primer pulso que llega se apaga Q0 y enciende Q1, segundo pulso enciende Q2 y apaga Q1, tercer pulso enciende Q3 y apaga Q2, cuarto pulso enciende Q4 y apaga Q3 y así continua hasta que el décimo pulso enciende Q0 y COUT  y apaga Q9 y vuelve a contar otros diez pulso.
Así como tienes conectado tu circuito con Q2 conectado al Pin 15 Reset, el circuito solo cuenta dos pulso, primer pulso apaga el led verde, enciende el Relay y el led rojo, segundo pulso apaga el relay y el led rojo y Resetea el circuito por lo que Q0 vuelve a encender el led verde, tercer pulso apaga el led verde, enciende el Relay y el led rojo y así continua, cada pulso impar 1, 3, 5, 7… enciende el Relay, cada pulso impar 2, 4, 6, 8…. apaga el relay.
Ahora supongamos que cada pulso le llega cada hora, la primera hora el Relay está apagado, llega el primer pulso y enciende el Relay, después de otra hora llega un segundo pulso y apaga el relay, pasa otra hora llega el tercer pulso y enciende el relay y así continua el ciclo cada hora. Hasta aquí el circuito CD-4017 funciona de maravilla.
Pero qué pasa con la entrada? O sea qué pasa con el sensor IR? Con el IR no sucede nada, solo transmite lo que le llega, el detalle está en que al sensor IR no le llega solamente un pulso cada hora o cada vez que se me ocurra apretar el control remoto, al sensor le llegan un montón de pulsos solamente en el instante que mantuve oprimida la tecla de mi control remoto, ya que los pulsos que manda mi control remoto viajan a una frecuencia que por lo general es de 36 Khz, esto quiere decir que mi control remoto manda un pulso cada 27 micro segundos, si mantengo oprimida la tecla del control remoto 1 segundo quiere decir que a el contador le mande 36 mil pulsos, si tengo la fortuna de que el último pulso que le llego fue par encenderá el relevador.
Es por eso que necesito otro circuito que solamente me genere un solo pulso con duración de 2 o 3 segundos cuando le lleguen un montón de pulsos al IR y deje funcionar al CD4017 correctamente. El 555 me puede resolver ese problema.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

fijate que son distintas las ubicaciones de los pines del relay en  estas 2 ultimas imagenes del relay


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> Pero qué pasa con la entrada? O sea qué pasa con el sensor IR? Con el IR no sucede nada, solo transmite lo que le llega, el detalle está en que al sensor IR no le llega solamente un pulso cada hora o cada vez que se me ocurra apretar el control remoto, al sensor le llegan un montón de pulsos solamente en el instante que mantuve oprimida la tecla de mi control remoto, ya que los pulsos que manda mi control remoto viajan a una frecuencia que por lo general es de 36 Khz, esto quiere decir que mi control remoto manda un pulso cada 27 micro segundos, si mantengo oprimida la tecla del control remoto 1 segundo quiere decir que a el contador le mande 36 mil pulsos, si tengo la fortuna de que el último pulso que le llego fue par encenderá el relevador.



 esta mal tu teoria...

 el control remoto envia pulsos con una portadora de 36/38Khz,el demodulador "quita" esa portadora y solo envia unos cuantos pulsos generalmente unos 32pulsos como maximo dependiendo el protocolo, revisalo


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

hola sgarciar 
todos dicen cosas distintas

tanto lio por un circuito tan tonto 
fijate papurrin que ahora desaparecio dice que no hace falta ese lm555
Aunque el proyecto original esta hecho asi como el post 1 y hay gente que dice que le funcionó


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

a ver si asi queda mas claro:


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

si es como decis vos sglaciar ese proyeto del control remoto seriá un virus  
¿no? 
 ¿una pagina virus?
jiji
hola papurrin 
ahora estoy miando tu imagen papurrin 


papurrin 
no funciona no logro apagar el circuito 
¿que pensas de lo que asegura sglaciar en su ultimo mensaje sobre los pulsos del IR?



papurrin ahora si que esta claro 
salvo que el pin 1 en tu dibujo esta mirado desde con los pines mirando hacia arriba 
o estando debajo de la tapa del relay?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

para que quede mas claro eso de los pulsos:



en la grafica de arriba es lo que manda el control remoto con la portadora, en la grafica de abajo es como estaria en la salida del demodulador





> salvo que el pin 1 en tu dibujo esta mirado desde con los pines mirando hacia arriba
> o estando debajo de la tapa del relay?



no importa, no tiene direccion.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

la verdad 
es que no esta funcionando querido papurrin 
no logro apagar el circuito del amplificador con el control remoto


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 3, 2014)

sigo en lo dicho, si funciono el circuito como el post 1 es como el burro que toco la flauta.
La electrónica no funciona así, se diseñan los circuitos para que funcionen al 100%, no se hacen para que aveces si o aveces no, ni tampoco se trata de atinarle hay que estar primero seguro de que hace cada componete en un circuito.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

esta vez estoy contigo sglaciar 
pero me gusta papurrin tambien 
no sabes que cansado que estoy de hacer cosas que ya figuran como terminadas y despues resultan que no funcionan 
¿que puedo hacer con este IR ahora? ¿de que me sirve ?
fue lo mas caro del proyecto  30 pesos 
lo demas fueron 20 pesos mm


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

miren.... 

nada mas porque no me gusta dejar las cosas incompletas, voy armar el dichoso circuito pero creo que no tengo un 4017, asi que lo hare con un flip-flop 4013, y les demostrare que sabiendo electronica sale por que sale.

o como dice el dicho si la burra es parda es por que tengo los pelos en la mano XD

si no lo hago entonces me dicen lo que quieran XD


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 3, 2014)

Si lo puede hacer, deja decirte como, papurrin tiene razón en mucas cosas que te dijo, en este momento tengo que salir pero sigo en contacto, lo primero que vamos hacer es probar cada parte de tu circuito, empezando por la salida, hacia la entrada, en este caso lo haremos así por que es más fácil, de acuerdo?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> lo primero que vamos hacer es probar cada parte de tu circuito



en eso yo tambien estoy deacuerdo


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 3, 2014)

papurrin claro que lo puedes hacer con un 4013, pero guillers se quedará con la duda de que fue lo que esta pasando con su circuito por que nunca funciono como quería.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

Estoy muy de acuerdo con @sgarciar, armar el circuito para demostrar que se sabe electrónica pues no se, el caso y lo mas importante es ayudarle a @guillers en su proyecto, como dice @sgarciar ir paso a paso y lo primero es comprobar el TSOP1738 que funcione, porque que tal que este ya se haya quemado hace rato, eso pudo pasar por no regular el voltaje con el Zener de 5.1V que comentaba, como se comprueba que este funcionando, con el circuito que dejo a continuación, si el Led no enciende ni da señal de vida seria muy triste, porque uno siempre tiene ese entusiasmo de poder hacer funcionar los circuitos que uno hace, como sabemos @guillers tiene conocimiento en electrónica básica, pero para armar estos circuitos por muy simples que parezcan se necesita saber un poco de electrónica digital para entender la lógica de los circuitos sean CMOS o TTL, con mucha paciencia se llega muy lejos con impaciencia se queman las cosas.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> eso pudo pasar por no regular el voltaje con el Zener de 5.1V que comentaba



se pudo haber quemado por no poner bien el orden de los pines pero no por alimentarlo con 5V,estas de acuerdo o no? en el video puse el mio con 5v y todavia funciona.

no se pudo ver el video que puse?

por otro lado si lo armo demostraria que se de que estoy hablando o no? o demostraria que tengo que repasar algo si no funciona y por supuesto que no implica que se mas que uno u otro XD. 

si hago comentarios no es por estar en contra de nadie sino por que aprendamos juntos, o por lo menos ese es mi fin


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

@papirrin si también pudo suceder en no colocar bien los pines, no sabemos que voltaje le aplico al circuito, no se si es mi impresión pero en la forma de como me tratas es como si yo fuese un gran novato en electrónica no se, esta muy bien que quieras explicarlo paso a paso con tu circuito, como te diste cuenta el circuito que armo @guillers lo hizo directamente en un PCB, cuando se hace este tipo de circuitos lo primero seria una simulación, si va bien vamos al protoboard y por ultimo al diseño del PCB, puede que el problema también radique en algo mal diseñado en el PCB o algo mal conectado, lo que si hay que hacer es aconsejar a @guillers que si lo puede montar en su protoboard, ahí si con el circuito que vas a montar le puedes guiar mejor, tampoco estoy en contra de nadie solo doy mi opinión que lo mas factible es guiar, trato de colaborar porque tengo algún conocimiento en ello, de lo contrario no estaría en este tema, con el circuito anterior que subi, dejemos que @guillers compruebe por su cuenta que el IR esta funcionando bien, con ello ya se descarta si esta quemado o no, y así los que queremos ayudarle lo vamos guiando poco a poco.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

hola a todos 

veo que uds 3 son expertos 
sali a comprar 3 milanesas que me las estoy terminando de comer

el IR  que uds creen que es el TSOP1738
el vendedor me vendiño uno que dice que tiene el mismo codigo y lo usan los TV ,es un receptor y el numero que tiene escrito es el 32T4

¿algun problema aqui?

y en el circuito del esquema del post 1 este TSOP1738 veran sus numeros : el 2 ,abajo el 3 y abajo el 1
mirando como está en el esquema 
¿es la pata de arriba el 2 , la del medio el 3 y la de abajo el 1 ?
¿o tiene otro orden ? por ej que adonde dice 2 sería  en realidad la pata del medio 
¿estoy imaginando?

el arte del estudio es el arte del periodista tambien



yetrox 
es cierto 
hay mucho circutos mal hechos en la red 
¿que son?  ¿virus? 
¿estan para engañar a la gente o cualquiera larga cualquier cosa para sacar  algun provecho en particular?



yetrox 
te aviso que no puedo adivinar adonde como colocar ese led zener en esa region que señalas en tu circuito 

¿descartamos que se haya quemado por poner mas de 5V ?
eso no pasó 
siempre lo conecté a los 5V de corriente continua
Repito que me e vendieron este IR : 32T4
que segun el vendedor tiene el mismo codigo

yetrox 
el circuito del control remoto  enciende la luz verde al hacerlo como me decia papurrin 
pero luego queda esa luz verde encendido y no puedo apagar el amplificador
¿Hay algun otra forma de saber si el IR esta sano?
yo lo coloqué asi en el circuito :

la pata de arriba a la R5
la pata del medio al  (+) DEL C1 y a la base del Q1 
la pata de abajo a la tierra


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> veo que uds 3 son expertos
> sali a comprar 3 milanesas que me las estoy terminando de comer
> ...


 

@guillers en lo personal no soy experto, si te doy mis comentarios es porque he tenido varias experiencias en el armado de este tipo de circuitos, que uso mucho en mis Robots y otras aplicaciones

Milanesa:babear: y no invitas ...

Pensé que estábamos hablando del mismo IR, el 32T4 desconozco su Datasheet y es lo primero que uno debe buscar, porque no todos tienen la misma configuración de pines, estas seguro que ese es el código del Receptor

La verdad yo si diría que hay bastantes circuitos mal realizados, pero nunca he armado un circuito sin haberle hecho una simulación previamente, si funciona bien como se ve en el diagrama, paso a realizarlo en mi Protoboard, nunca armo un circuito directamente a un PCB, ver los comentarios de las personas que dicen que funciona 100% no quiere decir que no haya necesidad de comprobar su funcionamiento previamente, en parte también he visto circuitos que se ven buenísimos, pero los pone uno en practica y nada, a un lado ve uno el circuito funcionando y con video incluido pero con precio, soy estrategias de mercadeo lo mejor que se puede hacer es comprobar su funcionalidad.

Vamos pasito a pasito....Lo primero que debes hacer es saber exactamente la configuración de los pines de tu receptor.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

bueno tengo la primera etapa a ver que opinan:


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

bien papurrin 
te aclaro que el IR mio que me vendieron es el 32T4 quees un receptor de televisores me dijo el vendedor y que tieneel mismo codigo que TSOP1738

¿ese flip flop es el ICI , no es asi?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> ¿ese flip flop es el ICI , no es asi?



si es un hef4013bp es bastante comun y economico.

ya lo probe y funciona perfecto, ahora mismo estoy subiendo el video.

deja reviso tu demodulador y comento


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

si papurrin
 pero...¿el IR ?
me vendieron uno que tiene el mismo codigo y se llama 32T4  
me dijo el vendedor que se usa en televisores
¿habra algun promema aqui?
este fue lo mas caro , costo las 3/5 partes de todos  componentes

y no lo encuentro en la web
¿el demodulador es el IR?

el ICI que tengo es el HCF4017BE


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

si sirve pero el orden de los pines creo que no es el mismo :S
ve si tu encuentras su ficha tecnica a mi me sale que es el TSOP2438 

si es ese cambiale de posicion los pines  y roguemos por que no este quemadoXD


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

aprobacion:a vos te sale el TSOP2438
 yo tengo el 32T4
¿y vos me pregustas si el mismo?
 
esto ya pasa la frontera de las adivinanzas 

todos estos receptores tienen 3 patitas
me imagino que para peor ademas de no saber adonde se conectan tambien son los mas faciles para quemarse


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

subo el  video del sensor IR+Flip-Flop


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

@guillers el Datasheet de ese IR al parecer no esta o el código esta diferente, como sabrán parte del código de los IR denomina su frecuencia en KHz, si analizamos el 32T4 a mi parecer el IR es de 32KHz, pero hay que estar 100% seguros de cual es su configuración es decir el orden de como va conectado los pines, en cuanto a la frecuencia estos IR son compatibles para TV entre 32.7KHz a 56.7KHz.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

esta bueno tu video
 demostrastes que funciona
 yo lo voy a conservar a este video
pero ¿como se yo si funciona mi IR todavía 
y que configuracion tiene en sus 3 pines ?

yetrox ¿si fuera de 32 KHz
estaria bien ?
si yo tampoco lo encuentro 
si le pregunto ese vendedor que me lo vendio seguro que tampoco sabe


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> esta bueno tu video
> demostrastes que funciona
> yo lo voy a conservar a este video
> pero ¿como se yo si funciona mi IR todavía
> ...


 

@guillers para poderte ayudar mejor, podrías colocar una imagen, foto o lo que sea de como luce tu IR, que por lo que estoy indagando los pines se conectan diferente al TSOP1738

La mejor manera de comprobar sus pines es con un Osciloscopio, pero como no tienes puedes ensayarlo de forma audible con alguna radio pequeña.


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

ahora te saco una foto 
dame un minuto 














aqui esta el escarabajito


----------



## analogico (Jun 3, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> analogico
> es bastante logico lo que decis
> pero decis que tu idea es igual al del post 1 solo que  el tuyo tiene transistores ,pero el del post 1 tambien tiene 2 transistores


 
es la misma idea de funcionamiento
pero con distintos componentes




guillers dijo:


> analogico
> Fui a la pagina que decis
> es una maravilla
> pero me quedo un poco como un pescado nadando en la nieve
> ...




no ese circuito se apaga y se enciende con un botoncito
la idea es cambiar ese botoncito por el sensor *ir*



de hecho si tuviera mas tiempo y un simulador de circuitos lo armaria a transistores
y lo colocaria en una lampara que tengo


edito por la foto

ya tienes el sensor y no funciona entonces pruebalo solo
solo una pata es 5V otra gnd y la otra señal 

mas atras pubique el circuito

si tienes unos parlantes de pc puedes con ese circiuito conectarlo a los parlantes y oir los pulsos


solo conectalo


----------



## guillers (Jun 3, 2014)

hola analogico 
estamos en esto de descubrir la configuracion de mi IR que es el 32T4
¿adonde dice en las patas cual es el GDN  y el 5V ?


----------



## analogico (Jun 3, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> hola analogico
> estamos en esto de descubrir la configuracion de mi IR que es el 32T4
> ¿adonde dice en las patas cual es el GDN  y el 5V ?



eso esta dificil
esa informacion esta  en un datasheet que se encuentra por internet
por ese numero probablemete sea un sensor chino y por el numero 32 parece que fuera de 32khz

mejor preguntale al que te lo vendio
aunque
si era un comercio chico y el vendedor poco simpatico probablemte el tampoco sepa ni quiera saberlo


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

es un negacio importante y  los dueños son simpaticos pero no entienden ni tienen ganas de entender mucho la electronica 
pasaré hoy y le preguntaré ,quizas tenga suerte


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 4, 2014)

Hoy al ver las fotos de tu circuito me doy cuenta y entiendo de que porque si desde un principio papurrin te ha estado diciendo como hacerle pruebas a tu circuito, aún no sabes cuál es el problema. El problema es que ya tienes armado tu circuito en una tablilla. Todo electrónico sabe que antes de armar un circuito de forma definitiva primero lo debes de armar en algo que se llama PROTOBOARD para que puedas conectar y desconectar cualquier componente de forma fácil sin la necesidad de estar soldando y desoldando piezas.

La forma de probar un sensor IR es bien fácil puedes armar cualquiera de estos circuitos. Pero para probar tu sensor IR lo tienes que quitar de la tablilla.

Si armas el circuito con dos transistores veras que el LED esta apagado mientras no le llega ninguna señal, pero cuando le mandas señal de cualquier control remoto el LED parpadea.

Si armas el circuito con un solo transistor, veras que el LED permanece totalmente encendido, pero cuando le mandas señal del control remoto el LED parpadea.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

Si todo lo de mas falla sugiero que con un multimetro en modo de diodo se haga el escaneo de pines de esta  manera.




hice la prueba con 4 modelos diferentes y siempre funciono

si no se entiende intentare explicarlo XD


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

hola papirrin y sgarciar 
recien vendo de tratar de conseguir el fototransistor y no lo tienen en la casa de electronica 
lo que he podido averiguar del vendedor es la configuracion de los pines
seria asi: 
mirando el esquema del post 1 
el pin 2   es el out 
el pin del medio es el GND 
y el pin de abajo es el Voltaje

 segun veo en mi circuito el del medio yo lo tengo conectado abajo y el de abajo lo tengo en el medio 

¿es asi?
estos emoticonos  realmente alegran la cosa


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> recien vendo de tratar de conseguir el fototransistor y no lo tienen en la casa de electronica



¿y para que quieres un fototransistor?

pon un dibujo o algo que diga la posicion de los pines porfa...


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> ahora te saco una foto
> dame un minuto
> 
> 
> ...


 


@guillers después de ver las fotos y analizar, cada una de sus características, como podrás observar este tiene una pequeña fisura o hueco en el pin del centro, idéntica al IR que muestro a continuación, investigando y buscando ese IR con esa particularidad en el pin del centro y por su aspecto físico, los pines son de la siguiente manera Pin 1 es Out, el Pin 2 es GND por eso lleva eso hueco que en otros sueldan un casquillo, Pin 3 es Vss=5V, aquí dejo una imagen real del IR y su configuración de Pines, mas sin embargo como dice Analogico así se puede probar con unos parlantes de PC conectándolo en el plug In, para poderlo hacer audible









Así es la configuración del IR TSOP1738 completamente distinta:






Por las dudas aquí encontré una pequeña tabla que indica la configuración de sus pines de acuerdo a su aspecto físico:


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

papurrin 
hola 
aqui yetrox parce que se haya a adentado y ya te respondió el 
Es como dice yetrox 

Como yo coloque los pines es como está en circuito del post 1
o sea como en el TSOP-1738

Ya deberia poner a calentar el cautin


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

de todos modos no entendi para que querias un fototransistor espero no nos vuelva locos mas delante XD


pues bueno si ya tienes la nueva configuracion a darle Fuego al circuito a ver si no esta quemado ya XD


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

Yetrox tenes un merito en haber conseguido esa informacion en la web 
nadie pudimos encontrarla



hola papurrin 
lo del fototransistor MRD 3056 o  alguno parecido ,
fue por el circuito de sglaciar que es circuito probador de si funciona o no el IR

Está en el post #20


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> hola papurrin
> lo del fototransistor MRD 3056 o alguno parecido ,
> fue por el circuito de sglaciar que es circuito probador de si funciona o no el IR
> 
> Está en el post #20



No, ese fototransitor era para probar el *control remoto*, a menos que creas que el CONTROL REMOTO sirve entonces no lo necesitas

de cualquier manera puedes probar el control remoto con una camara digital, telefono con camara o webcam y tampoco lo necesitas


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

@guillers es un gran gusto poder colaborar y resolver este acertijo, antes de hacer algo deberías probar su funcionamiento con este pequeño circuito probador, como veras el IR es idéntico al tuyo, me imagino que tienes un protoboard, te sugiero que hagas el siguiente circuito en tu protoboard en un caso que no tengas, haces el circuito soldando pequeños conectores entre si, este circuito es fundamental para saber si el IR esta perfecto o lamentablemente su funcionalidad es parcial, y por ello has tenido problemas en el apagado total del circuito.

También te dejo la conexión de este mismo en el circuito que estas elaborando, ya esta corregido por mi y en este momento lo estoy elaborando en mi protoboard, ya que tengo a la mano un 4017 y un IR con la misma configuración de pines y muy similar al tuyo, lo conectare tal cual para probar su funcionalidad y si es el caso que necesite cambiar algún valor te lo hare saber, también te sugiero cambiar ese Relay, por uno como este de la imagen es mas fácil conectar los pines, con mas Amperios lo cual te servirá para activar cargas mayores y será mas efectivo.


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 4, 2014)

No es posible que no podamos con un bendito circuito que solo tiene un circuito integrado 4017 y un sensor IR no quiero ni pensar que sucedería si fuera esto un televisor.
guillers ¿por que no haces la pruebas que te propuso papurrin?


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

Bueno ya coloqué el IR  32T4

aca simplemente el problema fue culpa mia de colocar mal el IR  y el Relay doble de 5V 

Pero uds eso no podian saberlo,ahi se alarga la historia
ahora voy a probar si funciona este enterprice 
esperemos que no se haya ya  quemado


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 4, 2014)

perdón siempre pongo papurrin, una disculpa es papirrin.

 Electrónicamente hablando ¿saben como funciona un sensor o receptor IR por dentro? y  ¿como es que está configura su salida en todos ellos que solo tienen 3 Pines, GND, OUT y Vcc?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> Bueno ya coloqué el IR 32T4
> 
> aca simplemente el problema fue culpa mia de colocar mal el IR y el Relay doble de 5V
> 
> ...


 


@guillers la historia se alargo a 102 comentarios, porque no nos dijiste de un principio que el IR que tenias no era el TSOP1738 si no el 32T4, el funcionamiento del circuito es muy simple y con el IR bien conectado debe funcionar, el problema se radico en poder saber la configuración de los pines, algo que se hace desde un principio, si esperemos que no se haya quemado si esta sano es un gran milagro


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

no soy muy creyente de los milagros
 
aunque soy muy optimista ,por ej. le tengo fé a este sensor IR 
no creo que  haya quemado.  
No estoy sorprendido ahora de que ni siquiera la luz verde que antes se encendía ahora ya no lo hace
En este circuito estoy guiando la conexion a la alimentacion desde el relay por este dibujo de papirrin =






quizas haya algun error aqui en la conexion a la fuente de 5V 
¿ven algun error?


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 4, 2014)

guillerrs: Primero arma tu circuito en un PROTOBOARD

Así la verdad es muy difícil ayudarte



por lo que dices, no tienes idea de como funciona al 4017


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> quizas haya algun error aqui en la conexion a la fuente de 5V
> ¿ven algun error?



yo apostaria un carton de cervezas bien frias que ese circuito funciona tal y como esta XD
si se arma correctamente y con componentes sin daños no hay ningun problema.

¿puedes poner una foto de tu fuente de alimentacion?
¿tienes multimetro?


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

hola papirrin 
si te juegas lo que dices entonces 
es posible queyo tenga algo mal armado 
¿queres l foto de mi voltaje 
el voltaje que entrega el trafo rectificado es de 5.06 V

estuve probando con el multimetro eso que mostrabas de hacer con el IR 
no entiendo mucho porque no me lo dijistes adonde poner las agujas del tester
veo escrito ahi infinito, data ,negativo,positivo
quizas se quemó el sensor IR


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> el voltaje que entrega el trafo rectificado es de 5.06 V



ese voltaje es *regulado *supongo que con un 7805 no?

mira en el esquema que adjunto ya armado supuestamente bien, mide los voltajes del punto 1 y 2, presionando y sin presionar el boton del control remoto, ahi cada que presiones debe pasar de 0v a 5v(o pocos menos), si no hace eso esta muerto el demodulador.


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

bueno papirrin 
ahorita mismo lo hago 
buena y practica tu tecnica de descubrir si está bueno el IR


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

El proyecto funciona muy bien, aquí encontré 2 videos con el circuito así que no cabe dudas 100% comprobado, eso quiere decir que @guillers tiene algo mal conectado en su placa, te sugiero nuevamente que si no tienes un Protoboard que vayas pensándote en comprar uno, no solo para que armes este circuito si no que te va a servir para muchos mas.


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

nada logro 
lo unico que te puedo decir es que con el aguja roja a la derecha de la R1 
y la aguja negra en la otra ubicacion que me pedistes hay 0.25V
En la escala de corriente continua 20V en el multimetro

pero si invierto las agujas el resultado es 0.08



gracias yetrox 
estoy contento que hayan descubierto que en realidad si funciona 
segun pipurrin el IR ya se quemó 


sgaciar : le debes una disculpa a papirrin 
el siempre sostuvo que este IR debia funcionar 



papirrin 
decime 
el relay  tiene una bobina ¿no es cierto?
¿esa bobina da continuidad? ¿no es asi?

y la bobina ¿en que pines están en mi relay doble ?

¿no es el relay doble que tengo el problema?


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 4, 2014)

le doy una disculpa a quien sea, pero si alguien me dice realmente como funciona este circuito de pe a pa, desgraciadamente yo no entiendo la electrónica así, si no se que es cada componente y ni siquiera se como probarlo.



les pregunte si saben como funciona un IR y por que solo tiene tres pines y nadie me ha respondido


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

yetrox 
el video que mandastes vos tiene una resistencia de 4,7  desde  la base del Q1 al pin3 del sensor IR 
que mi circuito no tiene


sgaciar 
hola ¿emtonces lo que vos decis que un sensor IR es una cosa muy distinta a ese 555 que me sugerias colocar?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

sgarciar dijo:


> le doy una disculpa a quien sea, pero si alguien me dice realmente como funciona este circuito de pe a pa, desgraciadamente yo no entiendo la electrónica así, si no se que es cada componente y ni siquiera se como probarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> les pregunte si saben como funciona un IR y por que solo tiene tres pines y nadie me ha respondido



no es necesario dar disculpas a nadie, estamos aqui para aprender 

en realidad no es un IR, alguien en los primeros comentarios puso un esquema de lo que se compone, prinsipalmente de un fototransistor que es el que recibe tal cual manda el control remoto, despues tiene una etapa demoduladora que quiere decir que quita la portadora de 38KHz, y despues tiene un transistor BJT con una resistencia pullup, por eso necesita el GND y el 5V, y obviamente necesita un tercer pin para que sea el pulso de salida.

no es un componente discreto mas bien un circuito integrado que tiene una carcasa especial para evitar las interferencias de la luz ambiente (filtro)


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

papirrin ¿leistes los 0,25V de voltaje que me da poniendo la aguja roja del multimetro a la salida de la R1 y poniendo la aguja negra en otro lado que me indicabas?
¿que opinas?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> el relay tiene una bobina ¿no es cierto?
> ¿esa bobina da continuidad? ¿no es asi?
> 
> y la bobina ¿en que pines están en mi relay doble ?
> ...



si el relay tiene una bobina, en el esquema es el cuadrito que esta entre el pin 1 y 16, y no no creo que sea el relay el del problema 



> ¿emtonces lo que vos decis que un sensor IR es una cosa muy distinta a ese 555 que me sugerias colocar?



no, el 555 que sugeria hace exactamente lo mismo que el C1, pero de forma mas cuadradita, en los videos puse como se va descargando y se ve curveado, pero no afecta porque el 4017 o el 4013 tienen una entrada Scmitt triger.


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

¿emtonces lo que vos decis que un sensor IR es una cosa muy distinta a ese 555 que me sugerias colocar?

jiji eso se lo comentabaa sgaciar 
ya queda aclarado entonces

papirrin esto :
papirrin ¿leistes los 0,25V de voltaje que me da poniendo la aguja roja del multimetro a la salida de la R1 y poniendo la aguja negra en otro lado que me indicabas?
¿que opinas? ¿te da alguna idea de lo que está pasando?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> papirrin ¿leistes los 0,25V de voltaje que me da poniendo la aguja roja del multimetro a la salida de la R1 y poniendo la aguja negra en otro lado que me indicabas?
> ¿que opinas?



si si lo lei, pero no indica nada, tienen que ser 0v o unos pocos mas y cuando envies un pulso del control remoto tiene que cambiar a 5V o unos pocos volts menos. no hay de otra.

si no cambia o esta mal colocado o no sirve. no hay mas.

te sugiero que consigas otro en un lugar donde reparan TV y que te lo den barato y te digan cual es cual pin.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

sgarciar dijo:


> le doy una disculpa a quien sea, pero si alguien me dice realmente como funciona este circuito de pe a pa, desgraciadamente yo no entiendo la electrónica así, si no se que es cada componente y ni siquiera se como probarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> les pregunte si saben como funciona un IR y por que solo tiene tres pines y nadie me ha respondido


 
@sgarciar yo pensé que estabas preguntando en doble sentido, es decir que si sabíamos porque el IR tiene 3 pines y dábamos por hecho que tu también lo sabias, para empezar la sigla IR significa Radiación Infrarroja, el Modulo receptor IR tiene 3 pines, porque trae un Fotodetector PIN y un preamplificador FET en el mismo encapsulado, este no es un fototransistor común, este es un FOTODETECTOR que en pocas palabras es un circuito integrado conformado por 2 semiconductores uno PIN y otro FET. 

Aquí dejo una imagen de como se ve internamente para que entiendas mejor porque tiene esos 3 pines...









guillers dijo:


> yetrox
> el video que mandastes vos tiene una resistencia de 4,7 desde la base del Q1 al pin3 del sensor IR
> que mi circuito no tiene
> 
> ...


 
Si hay una resistencia de 4.7k esta va del pin 3 del receptor a la base, pero este es para el TSOP1738, para la configuración de tu Receptor IR entre el Pin 1 a la base del BC558 va una resistencia de 4.7K


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> para empezar la sigla IR significa Radiación Infrarroja, el Modulo receptor IR tiene 3 pines, porque trae un Fotodetector PIN y un preamplificador FET en el mismo encapsulado, este no es un fototransistor común, este es un FOTORECEPTOR en pocas palabras es un circuito integrado conformado por 2 semiconductores uno PIN y otro FET.



no no hagamos bolas una imagen dice mas que mil palabras



ese es su diagrama interno


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> no no hagamos bolas una imagen dice mas que mil palabras
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 111620
> 
> ese es su diagrama interno


 
NO me digas pues ya la puse antes que tu a mi parecer le cai muy mal a @papirrin es broma todos hemos colaborado mucho, cada opinión es muy valida y respetable


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

¿y que pasa con la R 47K del video de yetrox ? 
yo le pregunté porque el circuito del post 1 no lleva ninguna resistencia alli 
pero sospecho que eso no es la causa de que este circuito no esté funcionando 
¿no es asi?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

@guillers tanto con la R de 4.7k y sin la resistencia funciona bien, en la plaquita que montaste debe haber algo mal, lo mejor es como todos te estamos sugiriendo, no nos has contestado tienes un protoboard a la mano, lo sabes manejas? El caso es que la sugerencia es que te consigas un Protoboard y armas tu circuito etapa por etapa, de mi parte con gran gusto te colaboro.


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

hola yetrox 
como no tengo es proto costoso board ,que un dia hace 3 o 4 años  averigué el precio y era bastante alto ,no lo compré 
Y o ya estuve revisando el circuito 
y no le veo nada mal conectado 
queda pensar en el sensor que se quemó o el relay mal conectado
¿si el diodo 1 que  va al relay  ,¿vaa labobina del relay?
¿y la bobina no deberia dar continuidad con el multimetro ?


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 4, 2014)

Bueno, por fin creo que alguien me escucho, entonces si ya se como es en la salida un IR que es un simple transistor con una resistencia PULLUP, y si también se como probar un transistor NPN con un multimetro, puedo probar un IR con un multimetro, sabiendo que entre Vcc y Out siempre hay una resistencia de algunos  Komhs cuyo valor depende del IR y que entre GND y cualquiera de los otros Pines Vcc y Out debe haber una impedancia más grande, si mido alguna impedancia baja algunos ohms es un fuerte indicativo de que el IR este dañado.

Ahora si lo quiero probar con un control remoto para ver si toda la electrónica que tiene adentro el IR, el decodificador, filtro y transistor con su resistencia PULL UP funciona correctamente, vasta con conectarle un simple transistor que me encienda o apague un LED como el de la imagen que puse hoy

fue en el #89 ...........


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

miren nada mas como comentario:

en este esquema del video que puso yetrox



ahi quitaron del circuito que traemos C1 pero incrementaron C2 de 10nF a 10uF, entonces ahi la funcion que hace C1 la hace ese capacitor, que es quitar todos los pulsos y dejar uno solo.


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

¿no es interesante lo que dice sgaciar para averiguar si el sensor estaría dañado?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

Si @papirrin estas en lo correcto por eso les decía en anteriores comentarios, pero como decían que ni locos harían esa calibración, bueno en si todo es valido.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> , puedo probar un IR con un multimetro, sabiendo que entre Vcc y Out siempre hay una resistencia de algunos Komhs cuyo valor depende del IR y que entre GND y cualquiera de los otros Pines Vcc y Out debe haber una impedancia más grande, si mido alguna impedancia baja algunos ohms es un fuerte indicativo de que el IR este dañado.



con esa misma logica hice la grafica que puse para identificar los pines y parece que funciona, por eso va en modo diodo porque son transistores, pero recuerda que no solo eso tiene dentro tienen muchos componentes mas



> pero como decían que ni locos harían esa calibración,



pero no es calibracion, simplemete es otro diseño diferente. ambos funcionan igual o con el mismo pricipio.

p.d.ya esta claro que estamos intercambiando opiniones, no estoy tratando de ser grosero eh


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> hola yetrox
> como no tengo es proto costoso board ,que un dia hace 3 o 4 años averigué el precio y era bastante alto ,no lo compré
> Y o ya estuve revisando el circuito
> y no le veo nada mal conectado
> ...


 
Si eso es muy comprensible, si yo viviese cerca de voz te obsequiaría un protoboard, porque sin esta herramienta tan fundamental es muy complicado hacer nuestros proyectos.

En un comentario anterior mire que decías que tenias un ENUTV-2, ese sintonizador trae una entrada de audio, así como te dijo analógico y te lo digo también, la mejor forma de comprobar infrarrojos, Fotodiodos, Fototransistores y receptores IR, cuando no se tiene las herramientas es hacerlos audibles para ver si están buenos, simplemente es conectar un plug estéreo 3.5mm y conectar el IR el Pin 2 a GND y el Pin 1 a IN y colocas en tu sintonizador configurar dispositivo, video fuente SV, subes el volumen y ahí escucharas los pulsos del control remoto atreves de tu Receptor


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

yetrox 
agradezco tu intencion 
 pero vere si cuando me decida la compro  la proto board 
Agrego que ademas tengo la webcam que pipurrin decia quetambien servia para averiguar si sirve este sensor
pero.. estoy procesando  lo que dicen de como conectar el sensor a la entrada de audio de la sintonizadora

 me decias 
simplemente es conectar un plug estéreo 3.5mm y conectar el IR el Pin 2 a GND y el Pin 1 a IN

¿esos 2 Pines 2 y 1 son de mi sensor o son del sensor TSOP1738?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> Agrego que ademas tengo la webcam que pipurrin decia quetambien servia para averiguar si sirve este sensor



no, yo dije que la webcam sirve para probar el control remoto, no el sensor, hasta lo puse con letrotas y en negritas.


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

bueno papirrin 

pero queda pendiente lo que me sugirio
  yetrox
yetrox:
me decias
simplemente es conectar un plug estéreo 3.5mm y conectar el IR el Pin 2 a GND y el Pin 1 a IN

¿esos 2 Pines 2 y 1 son de mi sensor o son del sensor TSOP1738?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> bueno papirrin
> 
> pero queda pendiente lo que me sugirio
> yetrox
> ...


 

@guillers si te lo decía era respecto a tu Receptor, el TSOP1738 paso a la historia porque se conecta diferente al tuyo.





papirrin dijo:


> con esa misma logica hice la grafica que puse para identificar los pines y parece que funciona, por eso va en modo diodo porque son transistores, pero recuerda que no solo eso tiene dentro tienen muchos componentes mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cuando me refiero a calibración eso lo explique en anteriores comentarios es un lio repetir y repetir, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/921109/, en el mensaje _#*29*_ veras, de pronto se mal interpreto lo de calibración, pero no hay problema con ello, y disculpa que te diga pero tampoco es otro diseño es otra configuración de conexión

Eso si esta mas que claro de ello se trata intercambiar opiniones, y de todos aprendemos mucho incluyendo lo que dices lo tomo muy en cuenta


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

yetrox 
bueno 
¿entonces el Pin 2 de mi sensor  al  GND de la ficha 3,5 mm estereo de la sintonizadora? y el Pin 1 al  IN  o sea al (+) en la ficha 3,5 mm  estereo de la sintonizadora?


pero... ¿tengo que sacar el sensor del circuito? 
¿esta prueba la hago con el sensor solamente , ya fuera del circuito que armé?
¿ es asi yetrox ?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> yetrox
> bueno
> ¿entonces el Pin 2 de mi sensor al GND de la ficha 3,5 mm estereo de la sintonizadora? y el Pin 1 al IN o sea al (+) en la ficha 3,5 mm estereo de la sintonizadora?
> 
> ...


 
Aquí te dejo una imagen de como lo conectas, también puedes conectarlo en cualquier terminal, ya que como es estéreo esta compuesto por 2 de ellas, lo importante es que conectes el Pin 2 a GND y el 1 Out  a alguna terminal, y si debes medirlo solo es IR si escuchas los pulsos esta bueno, si no escuchas nada murió

También lo puedes probar con un Plug Mono, si tu PC tiene parlantes lo conectas en la entrada del MIC.


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

yetrox 
muy bueno eso 
me imagino que podria ponerlo en un plug mono tambien 
¿no es cierto?
claro que respetando la ubicacion del GND  y el positivo
la sintonizadora la escribistes mal 
es un a Encore ENLTV  5.3 
ya está descontinuada , pero a mi funciona perfectamente


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

A ver a ver, piensan sacrificar un aparato para ver si funciona el sensor? 

yo me compraria un sensor nuevo si no supiera que estoy haciendo  XD


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

pipirrin 
¿que aparato es el que se va a sacrificar?

¿la sintonizadora de tv?
¿vos realmente crees que conectar el sensor solamente a la sintonizadora este la va a estropear?


¿con que la va estropear?

si funciona funciona y si no funciona no funciona


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> ¿la sintonizadora de tv?
> ¿vos realmente crees que conectar el sensor solamente a la sintonizadora este la va a estropear?



 la verdad dudo que funcione eso pero adelante, es tu aparato XD, comentas resultados.
yo jamas lo he hecho asi, no se que pueda pasar si no lo alimentas el sensor con 5V.

pero echando a perder se aprende 

¿o que eso de sintonizadora de TV?


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

si 
 eso es cierto 
yo tambien suponia eso 
pero es idea de yetrox 

y si no funciona sin los 5V  
entonces conectaré un muerto a la sintonizadora 
quizas le deje a la sintonizadora un poco de olor a pasado de moda 

Asi contaba yetrox:
simplemente es conectar un plug estéreo 3.5mm y conectar el IR el Pin 2 a GND y el Pin 1 a IN y colocas en tu sintonizador configurar dispositivo, video fuente SV, subes el volumen y ahí escucharas los pulsos del control remoto atreves de tu Receptor


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> y si no funciona sin los 5V
> entonces conectaré un muerto a la sintonizadora


¿y si no son lo pines correctos?
¿y si esta quemado?
muchos "y si"  no?

no es mala la idea por aprender pero agarra un aparatito sacrificable digo yo...


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

en un momento comeré algo
 luego buscaré el plug 3,5 mm 
con un cable y le conectaré en un extremo el sensor
en la sintonizadora cambiaré el video fuente a SV y debería escuchar 
el pulso de mi control remoto en la sintonizadora 

si no fueran los pines correctos 
toda quedaría la posibilidad de que haya colocado mal otra vez este sensor en el circuito 

demasiadas incertidumbres ¿no es asi?
hoy fui al vendedor y me dio la configuracion de los pines de 32T4

Y luego yetrox aparecio en un mensaje diciendo que encontro el modelo de este sensor y me dio la configuracion que es la misma que me dio el vendedor

papirrin 
si esta quemado   ¿que puede hacer un muerto? nada


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> si no fueran los pines correctos
> toda quedaría la posibilidad de que haya colocado mal otra vez este sensor en el circuito


si no funciona yo supondria dos cosas:
que esta quemado o que le faltan los 5v para funcionar.
o muy remotamente pensaria que no son los pines correctos.

pues no se que resulte de todo esto pero te felicito por tu perseverancia en serio, muchos ya hubieran tirado la toalla(rendido) XD.


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

veo que en mejico tambien como aqui se usa esa frase "tirar la toalla"


ahora le preguntamos a yetrox eso 

 yetrox 
¿puede funcionar ese sensor a la sintonizadora sin estar alimentado con los 5V?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

por cierto si deciden meter los 5V,creo recordar que las entradas de audio solo aguantan como 2V, verificalo, yo en ese experimento no entro XD


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> veo que en mejico tambien como aqui se usa esa frase "tirar la toalla"
> 
> 
> ahora le preguntamos a yetrox eso
> ...


 
Funciona muy bien sin necesidad de conectar los 5V, porque tengo una sintonizadora similar y la probé con mi PC, al igual que escuchar el IR con un par de parlantes para PC.





papirrin dijo:


> por cierto si deciden meter los 5V,creo recordar que las entradas de audio solo aguantan como 2V, verificalo, yo en ese experimento no entro XD


 

@papirrin no hay necesidad de inyectar voltaje, la imagen que deje no veo y tampoco dije que tenia que inyectar voltajes, ese experimento es el mas viejo de la historia, esto se hace cuando se carece de herramientas, como osciloscopios o montar probadores, lastima que no te guste experimentar porque de las experiencias es cuando mas se aprende

También admiro mucho el empeño de @guillers, por sacar adelante su proyecto, yo tampoco tiraría la toalla como ustedes dicen, hay que sacar siempre adelante los proyectos nadie nació aprendido y de las grandes experiencias queda grandes aprendizajes.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> lastima que no te guste experimentar porque de las experiencias es cuando mas se aprende



si me gusta experimentar, pero no le encuetro logica al experimento, es decir sabemos por  su diagrama interno que *necesita *5v para polarizar el circuito, mi pregunta es de donde rayos saca ese voltaje?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> si me gusta experimentar, pero no le encuetro logica al experimento, es decir sabemos por su diagrama interno que *necesita *5v para polarizar el circuito, mi pregunta es de donde rayos saca ese voltaje?


 

Que bien @papirrin recuerda que internamente tiene un Fotodetector PIN , en pocas palabras es como probar un fotodiodo, no vas a dañar nada porque no inyectas ningún voltaje, solamente recibe los pulsos del control remoto con ello vasta para que se active, has la prueba y nos cuentas si es posible o no?? Yo también tenia mil dudas pero lo probé y me quedo gustando, ahora puedo escuchar los pulsos de cualquier control remoto, lo cual es un buen circuito para probar controles remoto.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

> en pocas palabras es como probar un fotodiodo,



por eso, es un foto diodo, y Un fotodiodo es un semiconductor construido con una unión PN, sensible a la incidencia de la luz visible o infrarroja. *Para que su funcionamiento sea correcto se polariza inversamente, con lo que se producirá una cierta circulación de corriente cuando sea excitado por la luz*. por lo que me pregunto ¿y si no se polariza?

no crean que yo uso palabras tan bonitas lo saque del internet 

pero bueno me quedo con la duda razonable y espero el resultado del experimento


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> por eso, es un foto diodo, y Un fotodiodo es un semiconductor construido con una unión PN, sensible a la incidencia de la luz visible o infrarroja. *Para que su funcionamiento sea correcto se polariza inversamente, con lo que se producirá una cierta circulación de corriente cuando sea excitado por la luz*. por lo que me pregunto ¿y si no se polariza?
> 
> no crean que yo uso palabras tan bonitas lo saque del internet
> 
> pero bueno me quedo con la duda razonable y espero el resultado del experimento


 

@papirrin muy bien dicho así sean palabras de la inter, pero como lo comente en pocas palabras como si fuese probar un Fotodiodo, mas no he dicho que el Receptor IR se comporte como un Fotodiodo común, lo que se activa es el Fotodetector PIN, para que funcione en su totalidad se necesita un voltaje ya que internamente tiene un preamplificador FET, bueno en fin creo que esto ya esta fuera de tema, pero si muchas veces quiere uno sacar la lógica a todo, cálculos, formulas y muchas mas, para comprender el funcionamiento de los semiconductores,  el experimento es muy bueno y casero


----------



## papirrin (Jun 4, 2014)

ok mañana lo pruebo para comparar resultados con guillers



> lo cual es un buen circuito para probar controles remoto.


por cierto un procedimiento mas sencillo  segun yo para probar controles remotos es este:






lo que dice el chinito casi al ultimo "es un transmisor que transmite"


----------



## guillers (Jun 4, 2014)

papirrin 
pero este ultimo video tuyo es para comprobar si el control remoto esta bueno
que es el que manda la señal 
mi control remoto está bueno 
el problema aqui es el sensor que es el receptor


----------



## papirrin (Jun 5, 2014)

Si guillers pero el comentario éra dirijido a yetrox que dijo que probaba sus controles con un sensor+amplificador


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 5, 2014)

Gracias @papirrin por el comprobador visual, ese también lo conocía, me gusta mas el audible porque se puede escuchar cada pulso, se puede verificar tanto el infrarrojo transmisor como el receptor, como también cada tecla del control esta funcionando correctamente, como se dice se puede escuchar la señal fuerte y clara , y si el tema es de como comprobar el receptor algo que durante los comentarios se ha hablado mucho, como la medición del osciloscopio por PC de @papirrin, al igual que con circuitos para comprobarlos como el que subí en el mensaje _#*98*_, hasta experimentos caseros.


----------



## guillers (Jun 5, 2014)

hola buen dia 

yetrox
Ahora  me encuentro en la duda de en que ficha del audio de la sintonizadora conecto el plug con el sensor  
sin en el de la entrada o en el de la salida 
Estas son las fichas de la sintonizadora :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Saludos


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 5, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> hola buen dia
> 
> yetrox
> Ahora me encuentro en la duda de en que ficha del audio de la sintonizadora conecto el plug con el sensor
> ...


 

@guillers como te lo había comentado en la entrada de Audio IN, pero si tienes parlantes de PC el cable con el plug verde te va mejor, el que que va a tu PC aquí una imagen de conexión por las dudas, con ese también lo puedes probar, abres los pines para que te sea mas fácil conectarlos, lo ideal seria conectarlo con caimanes, los conectas tal como te muestro en la imagen, si escuchas los pulsos del control remoto vive aun el Receptor IR, pero si ni para delante ni para atrás da sonido, el dictamen falleció por mala manipulación.


----------



## guillers (Jun 5, 2014)

yetrox 
¿y la alimentacion del parlante ?
¿no lo enchufo a ningun lado?
¿su ficha USB para la alimentacion no se enchufa en la pc?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 5, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> yetrox
> ¿y la alimentacion del parlante ?
> ¿no lo enchufo a ningun lado?
> ¿su ficha USB para la alimentacion no se enchufa en la pc?


 

@guillers claro que debes conectarlo porque como podrás escucharlo sin enchufar tus parlantes, puse esos Genius porque son mas comunes

Aquí dejo mi probador casero es una Tarjeta de sonido china y un pequeño conector conectado con un Plug Mono a la entrada del Mic de la Tarjeta, ahí pruebo desde un Fotodiodo hasta un Fotosensor, aquí subo el sonido que se debe escuchar cuando el Receptor IR esta bueno, también se puede analizar su frecuencia audible con un Software


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 5, 2014)

No había leído sus comentarios desde el día de ayer y hoy en la mañana al leerlos quede sorprendido, como dicen por acá en mi tierra ¡A-SUUU! Cuanto lío se hacen para probar un IR. 

Yo en un principio pensé que el circuito no funcionaba, pero ayer que me di a la tarea de verificarlo hoy les puedo asegurar que si funciona y funciona perfectamente. No tuve la necesidad de armarlo, solo es cuestión de analizar y comprobar matemáticamente en algunos casos que pasa con cada componente. 

papirrin tiene algo de razón en decir que el que detiene los pulsos del IR es C1 y lo convierte en uno solo, pero dejen decirles que C1 no es el único, los componentes que hacen esto es la resistencia del IR en serie con el capacitor  C1 cuyos valores son tan altos que el tiempo que se necesita para cargar a C1 para que apague el transistor Q1 es del orden de 30 a 50 segundos y el transistor de salida del IR que con cada pulso que le llega descarga a C1 evitando que C1 se carga a un valor que apague a Q1, así es como solo se genera solo un pulso cada vez que oprimo el control remoto y lo suelto, no importa cuanto tiempo mantenga oprimido el control remoto.

Amigos    tuve el gusto de estar con ustedes, espero que guillers pueda resolver sus problemas de conexiones


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 5, 2014)

@sgarciar no generalices que nos estamos haciendo un lio, nosotros no tenemos lio en probarlo o armarlo, en 2 minutos se tiene ese circuito funcionando, el que tiene varios problemas de como probarlo, armar el circuito y sacarlo funcionando es @guillers, algo que con gran gusto le hemos colaborado entre todos, de mi parte si @guillers tiene alguna duda con gran gusto la responderé, no todas las personas tienen conocimiento en electrónica digital, paso a paso se aprende eso no es de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 5, 2014)

> pero dejen decirles que C1 no es el único, los componentes que hacen esto es la resistencia del IR en serie con el capacitor C1 cuyos valores son tan altos que el tiempo que se necesita para cargar a C1 para que apague el transistor Q1 es del orden de 30 a 50 segundos y el transistor de salida del IR que con cada pulso que le llega descarga a C1 evitando que C1 se carga a un valor que apague a Q1, así es como solo se genera solo un pulso cada vez que oprimo el control remoto y lo suelto, no importa cuanto tiempo mantenga oprimido el control



dale otra revizada, segun yo la resistencia en serie al sensor el para limitar la corriente al sensor, que no esta en serie con C1, por eso carga inmediatamente, y la resistencia de 220K en paralelo al capacitor C2 que estan en el colector del PNP aunado al consumo de la entrada del 4017 es lo que hace que se descarge y por eso lo hace de forma curveada.



PErdon,si perdon tienes razon, si la carga y descarga la hace el sensor...


----------



## guillers (Jun 5, 2014)

hola estoy terminando de armar este detalle como yetrox me dijo con unos parlantes de pc probar este sensor



 
si es como decis vos yetrox 
el sensor quedó 
fftopic:


no escucho ningun sonido en el parlante
y he probado en 4 controles remotos algunas teclas 

es evidente que para ahora querer hacer este circuito (que de paso en este foro hemos descubierto que Funciona)
tendré que comprar otro sensor 
al fin y al cabo no es tanto dinero 30 pesos argentinos ,para este control remoto que no se consigue comprado hecho
Era urgente en un momento para un amplificador que daba interferencias cuando apagaba la pc 
(pero como ese problema lo solucioné) ya no es tan urgente 
asi que como ya aprendí a armarlo ,lo haria en otra oportunidad 

Y como mas urgente ahora es construir una linterna de esas que se 
usan sujetadas a la sien en la cabeza ,o sea una linterna vincha 
necesita el circuito para armarla 
seria con
 ¿6 leds blancos estarían bien ? 
¿hay algun circuito comprobado que me puedan pasar?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 5, 2014)

> no escucho ningun sonido en el parlante



pues por no dejar has la misma prueba intercambiando pines si en ninguna combinacion hace nada, Lo declaramos OFICIALMENTE muerto a las 12:53 del 5 de junio y a la fosa comun


----------



## guillers (Jun 5, 2014)

bueno papirrin 
hago esa prueba entonces 
jiji ya estaba a punto de separar los lagartos

Respondeme lo que necesito en el mensaje anterior



no
papurrin 
fftopic:
murió como nada 
mucha plata ,poca resistencia 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Y como mas urgente ahora es construir una linterna de esas que se
usan sujetadas a la sien en la cabeza ,o sea una linterna vincha
necesita el circuito para armarla
seria con
¿6 leds blancos estarían bien ?
¿hay algun circuito comprobado que me puedan pasar?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 5, 2014)

@guillers si ya le hiciste todas las pruebas de rigor y no da ni intercambiando los pines como dice @papirrin y nada de nada , pues nos vemos en el cementerio de componentes electrónicos, que lastima yo si quería verlo en acción, mas sin embargo voy a construir el circuito como para dejarlo de recuerdo en el Tema


----------



## guillers (Jun 5, 2014)

,yetrox 
ya sabes que funciona 
yo de eso estoy seguro ahora 
eso es lo mas importante

Y como mas urgente ahora es construir una linterna de esas que se
usan sujetadas a la sien en la cabeza ,o sea una linterna vincha
necesita el circuito para armarla
seria con
¿6 leds blancos estarían bien ?
¿hay algun circuito comprobado que me puedan pasar?

¿no seria un circuito sencillo con 6 leds en paralelo,quizas con una resistecia  y 
alimentados con  una bateria?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 5, 2014)

guillers dijo:


> ,yetrox
> ya sabes que funciona
> yo de eso estoy seguro ahora
> eso es lo mas importante
> ...


 
Si @guillers eso ya lo sabemos, solo lo decía porque seria muy bueno dejar un recuerdo, es decir quizás aportar el circuito con su PCB para este tema, que se que a alguien le será de utiludad, mira las linternas vinchas en San-Google encontraras muchísimas, busca la que mas se adapte a lo que deseas hacer, en el foro encontraras mucha información de linternas a Led


----------



## papirrin (Jun 5, 2014)

> Y como mas urgente ahora es construir una linterna de esas que se
> usan sujetadas a la sien en la cabeza ,o sea una linterna vincha
> necesita el circuito para armarla
> seria con
> ...



para eso busca en el foro o en el internet algun esquema, si es en el foro busca el que mejor te convenga y ahi consultas tus dudas, si no hay alguno que te convenga abres un nuevo tema y proporciona con claridad todas tus dudas y elementos que vayas a utilizar o que tengas a la mano  para que en los menores mensajes posibles tengas una respuesta satisfactoria...

de este tema honestamente lo que aprendi fue a probar el demodulador con el procedimiento de yetrox asi es que gracias yetrox 

y lo que me queda de duda es como es que en el video del chinito para probar el control remoto, usa un telefono con camara y se ve el led IR, pero con la camara que grabo el video no se ve seria que grabo el video con una camara analoga?¿o sera por la frecuencia de la camara?


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok papirrin ya nos estamos entendiendo, la carga y descarga de C1 la controla el IR, C1 digamoslo así, apaga y enciende a Q2, cuando se enciende Q2 carga inmediatamente a C2 y cuando se apaga, C2 prácticamente se descarga solo por R1 ya que las impedancias de las entrada del CD4017 son muy grandes y los consumos de corriente máximos son de 1x10-6 amperes. 

Ahora debemos tener presente que el CD4017 en un circuito CMOS y que por lo general no están diseñados para manejar mucha corriente en sus salidas, según las especificaciones de CD4017 la corriente de salida es de alrededor de mas/menos 10 mA. por lo que no es conveniente que manejen un LED en sus salidas es mejor ponerles un Drive o transistor para prender o apagar el LED que queremos poner.

Y tengo un último comentario con respecto a la entrada Reset (Pin 15 del CD4017) conectada directamente a la salida Q2 (Pin 4 del CD4017), al rato se las digo porque tengo que salir.


----------



## guillers (Jun 5, 2014)

y bueno yetrox 

papirrin  hizo funcionar el circuito 
si tenes ganas de dejar en el foro un PCB del circuito el lo puede fotografiar del que el hizo 
¿En que foro tengo ir para ver circuitos de linternas?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 5, 2014)

> si tenes ganas de dejar en el foro un PCB del circuito el lo puede fotografiar del que el hizo


No, un PCB es una placa impresa o tarjeta, yo lo hice en un protoboard o placa de pruebas. el se refiere a otra cosa diferente



> hizo funcionar el circuito


tecnicamente no lo hize funcionar, solamente demostre que funciona no?



> ¿En que foro tengo ir para ver circuitos de linternas?



usa el buscador y empieza poniendo eso circuito para linterna o similar


----------



## guillers (Jun 5, 2014)

si 
papurrin 
a eso me referia con vos que lo habias hecho funcionar
ahora voy averiguar el precio de la bateria que alimentaria unos 9 leds blancos de alta luminusidad 
en un el circuito que debe ser algo así sencillo :
los leds en paralelo , una resistencia y una bateria recargable


----------



## sgarciar (Jun 5, 2014)

Que pasa con la entrada Reset???
Resulta que los circuitos con señales de reloj, flip flop, contadores etc, a veces no tienen palabra de honor y cuando se energizan estos circuitos en su salida puede haber algún transitorio que ponga a mi circuito en un estado no deseado, no siempre sucede pero hay ocasiones en que si.
Para evitar esto existe en todos estos circuitos la entrada Reset, para hacer regresar o poner en un estado inicia al circuito.
La forma de aplicarle Reset al circuito pude ser de varias formas, manualmete con un Push Botton, de forma automática a través de un arreglo RC ó que dada una condición en mi circuito se auto-Reset.
Yo al circuito que estamos analizando lo conectaría de la siguiente manera. Que logro con esto??
Lo que logro con esto es que cuando enciendo mi circuito en ese instante el capacitor C3 funciona como un corto circuito y el Pin 15 ve un “1” (+Vcc) y el circuito se resetea y se pone en un estado inicial.
Cuando C3 termina de cargarse, el Pin 15 ahora esta en cero volts y mi circuito ya puede empezar a contar desde un estado inicial. El diodo D1 sirve para proteger la salida Q2, cuando se enciende el circuito queda polarizado inversamente. Cuando el circuito cuenta dos pulsos de reloj, la salida Q2 le aplica un Reset a través del diodo D1 porque lo polariza directamente y la cuenta de pulsos de reloj vuelve a iniciar de cero.
Espero que esto les sirva algún día en alguna aplicación, yo en lo particular lo he visto en muchos equipos utilizados en controles industriales.



y por último, quizá ya lo sepan, los circuitos CMOS como el 4017 son muy susceptibles a las descargas de electricidad estática, hay que tener cuidado a la hora de manipularlos, es por eso que vienen envueltos en papel aluminio o protectores para evitar dañarlos.


----------



## guillers (Jun 5, 2014)

en fin , contertulios , no pude conseguir la bateria recargable de 
4,5V  ni la de  6V para la linterna  
¿y una de 9V?tampoco


----------



## analogico (Jun 5, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> y lo que me queda de duda es como es que en el video del chinito para probar el control remoto, usa un telefono con camara y se ve el led IR, pero con la camara que grabo el video no se ve seria que grabo el video con una camara analoga?¿o sera por la frecuencia de la camara?



o sera el filtro IR de la camara
prueba en la oscuridad 

otro metodo es con una radio AM


----------

